# What would be the BEST Pokemon game?



## SonicNintendo

It's pretty straightforward.  What, ideally, would make the ULTIMATE game for you?

For me, it would be one of 3 things:
1) any Gen I-IV game remade for Wii.  
2) a DS game that allows you to travel through all regions. (like HGSS, but with (most of) the content in every game shoved into one card!
3) the DS game described in #2 made for Wii.


----------



## Flora

I think idea 2 of yours probably couldn't work on the DS; too much content for one little card. Might work well on the PC (or possibly Wii) though.

ANYWAY, my ideas:

1) Gen V Shadow Pokemon game? It's no secret that Colosseum and Gale of Darkness were _flipping awesome._
2) I think something along the lines of SonicNintendo's idea 2 (or 3) would be cool, but I think I imagined it differently; something relatively Sims-styled would be cool (design your own character and clothes and what they want to do), except without free will because that would end badly. Interacting with other people's characters (and battling them!) would be pretty cool too. ALSO designing Fakemon and regions in that game would be amazing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

An mmo. [/thread]


----------



## Barubu

A pokémon game for the wii where you can move around like you can in Colosseum and Gale of Darkness but catch pokémon, and battle the E4 and face gyms and stuff.


----------



## Superbird

-3D
-all regions
-Shadow Pokemon
-Must create new team each region, or something.
-For DS AND Wii, possibly.


----------



## Anomaly 54

A Wii game, duh


On Wii
Aim attacks with the Wii remote when battling
Better contest system with awesome combos
All regions
Character customiseation
A small field in a new region where the player can build a town, MySims Kingdom style
Heaps of new Pokémon
Kangaskahn prevo and male form without pouch


----------



## Barubu

Pichu Chris said:


> A Wii game, duh
> 
> 
> On Wii
> Aim attacks with the Wii remote when battling
> Better contest system with awesome combos
> All regions
> Character customiseation
> A small field in a new region where the player can build a town, MySims Kingdom style
> Heaps of new Pokémon
> Kangaskahn prevo and male form without pouch


OHMYGODILOVEYOUYES!


----------



## NegativeVibe

Something with no event pokemon or version exclusives.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Pichu Chris said:


> A Wii game, duh
> 
> 
> On Wii
> Aim attacks with the Wii remote when battling
> Better contest system with awesome combos
> All regions
> Character customiseation
> A small field in a new region where the player can build a town, MySims Kingdom style
> Heaps of new Pokémon
> Kangaskahn prevo and male form without pouch


And also, some I forgot


Move Mastery. The more you use a move, the more powerful and Accurate it gets
In the town you made, you can make a gym, chose a type, then put in trainers. You can choose there Pokémon, Gender, attacks and all, and also you can battle people with your Gym Team via WiFi
You can do combos in double battles, for example, have you Blaziken ride ontop of Lombre, Lombre uses Surf and Blaziken fires of Fire Blast from on top of the wave


----------



## Goldenpelt

Flora and Ashes said:


> 2) I think something along the lines of SonicNintendo's idea 2 (or 3) would be cool, but I think I imagined it differently; something relatively Sims-styled would be cool (design your own character and clothes and what they want to do), except without free will because that would end badly. Interacting with other people's characters (and battling them!) would be pretty cool too. ALSO designing Fakemon and regions in that game would be amazing.


To expand on the designing your own character bit:
-Like Battle Revolution only you have all of the skin, eye, and (natural, because I'm boring :P) hair colors at the starter. If you want an unnatural hair color, you have to buy hair dye. Same if you want clothes besides the default sets.

Also:
-Marts that actually work like stores, i.e. you look around on the shelves and pick up items (have a little cart list on the touch screen or something), and if you leave without paying, the cashier will yell at you and bring you to the counter to pay.


----------



## Ralts

A Pokemon like this


----------



## Superbird

Ralts said:


> A Pokemon like this


I have just found the meaning of life.

Anyway, I was thinking about maybe something for the DS *shot* where it's more action, sort of poke-assists in the most recent Ranger. Two pokemon are on the field, and each have health bars. You use the stylus to move around, and the a/b/x/y to chose one of 4 attacks, each with a special effect. Additionally, by tapping a foe, the pokemon could lock on to it, making its attacks more likely to hit. Could be adapted for wii.

That would ditch the whole RPG thing, but I think it's a cool idea.

Oh, and one can dodge by moving out of the way. Maybe tap to jump or fly?


----------



## SonicNintendo

alright, then if it's too much info, then put it on the wii? (my original idea of all the regions in one game, similar to the anime, but with the core gameplay of the games)


----------



## Latimew

Ralts said:


> A Pokemon like this


But wouldn't that be dificult to put in? If such a Pokemon existed, it would be hard to code the random transforming...


----------



## Lord Shyguy

If it's one the Wii, have it so you throw the Pokeball in battle. More Pokemon anime styled strategies would be nice too.


----------



## Chopsuey

We need a system influenced by your actions. If any of you have played any of the Fable games, you know what I mean. :V E.G., you dress up like an assasin and cast lightning at random civilians, people scream and run away, you give gifts to random people and kill lots of bandits, people lurve you. :3



			
				Zenigame said:
			
		

> Also:
> -Marts that actually work like stores, i.e. you look around on the shelves and pick up items (have a little cart list on the touch screen or something), and if you leave without paying, the cashier will yell at you and bring you to the counter to pay.


HENCE THE FABLE-NESS NEEDED HERE. You could just beat the clerk's ass and walk away like nothing ever happened. :D



Lord Shyguy said:


> If it's one the Wii, have it so you throw the Pokeball in battle. More Pokemon anime styled strategies would be nice too.


YESSS.

-We need more transportation that a bike and a flyer. They should make a vehicle shop, so you could like... buy a helicopter that allows you to travel to more areas?
-BRINGING BACK ITEM STORAGE. Dx


----------



## Chief Zackrai

superbird said:


> -3D
> -all regions
> -Shadow Pokemon
> -Must create new team each region, or something.
> -For DS AND Wii, possibly.


pretty much. And the capability to make your own Gyms for the inerwebs :D

And by "All Regions" I simply mean the main series ones. I've never actually played XD or that other one (whatever that is called). the only spin off games I've played are Trozei, and the Pokemon Ranger games.


----------



## Mustardear

Not sure if I'd like a Pokemon game on the Wii - I like to feel as though I've got the Pokemon in my pocket. I think it would also slightly ruin the 'meeting new trainers in real life' that Pokemon seems to have. 

I like the idea of adding new Anime-style battling strategies, so long as they don't break the game (I'd like competitive battling to remain fun and varied).
Being able to see trainers around you on the screen and possibly how close you are to them (not sure if this part's doable) using local wireless, similar to the underground 
A built-in ability to organise Wi-fi tournaments would be appreciated, I'm sure. This shouldn't be too hard to include in the game.
More story, and more badges would be great - smaller regions such as the Orange Islands would give the game more depth without making it seem too extended. Sort of like the Sevii Islands except with Gyms and a sort of league.
I'm more of a competitive battler...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

one where stealth rock isn't horribly broken.


----------



## Rex

Pretty much everything Pichu Chris said, and

-When you defeat the Elite Four and you become the champion, you can still continue your journey and you will be notified when you have a challenger at the Elite Four, and then you can battle she/him.
-A dodge function like in the anime. It could work maybe 50% of the time or something and you can only use it a few times per match.


----------



## Mr. Dude

-All regions, main and spin-off.  I'd love it if I could go to Almia and catch Pokemon there.  Or the Orange Islands.  I've always wanted to go there.

-No version exclusives or event Pokemon.  I think this was already said, but it's still a great idea.  I won't have to buy two versions to collect them all.

-Two separate games:  one for the Wii and one for the DS.  That way, we're all happy.  And we can trade between the two consoles.  Woot!

-Anime style battling.  Why can't we jump out of the way of attacks.  Or run around and confuse the enemy.  We really should.  And it'd be awesome.

-3-D like Colosseum and custom design like BR.  Needs no explanation.

-Actual shopping.  Also already said.  Also needs no explanation.

-Stay the Champion after beating the Elite Four.  You could get a call on your cell phone or something telling you there's a challenger on the way.  There could also be two doors at the Elite Four.  One leads to the actual Elite Four so you could fight them again.  The other goes past them and straight to your room so you could face challengers.

-More story.  I don't want just a 'Get all the badges and kick Team _____ butt'.  Since we're going to all the regions, how about making a bigger threat that can destroy all mankind?  Or something small and simple, like saving Pokemon from anything, from using a Potion on a Pikachu to saving a Groudon from an abusive group of Pokemon?  Or maybe put absolutely every story imaginable in it to make it the world's most demanding sandbox?

-A larger vocabulary than Yes and No.  Seriously.

-A full-on casino.  It should have slots, roulette, poker, Black Jack, dice games, etc.  And for the HG/SS lovers, we'll throw in Voltorb Flip.  Nice.

-Make Ethers, Max Ethers, Elixirs, and Max Elixirs buyable.  I don't know why we can't buy them already, but it'd be nice to fix up all my Pokemon fighting all the Elite Fours in the game.

-Hundreds, no, thousands of new Pokemon and dozens of new regions.  I love exploring new territory and catching new Pokemon.

-The ability to switch from Classic to Recent mode during game.  Classic makes the game like R/B/Y, with no natures, held items, EVs, or IVs.  I hate giving my Pokemon EVs.  It's annoying.  So I can just turn them off.  And you can choose which stuff to turn on and off.  So you could turn off only natures and stuff like that.  And switching something on  restores it to what it was before you turned it off.  No changing your Pokemon's natures or genders.

-Jobs.  You can get a job and make a living.  Build new places or teach little kids about math.  Your choice!

-Make your own city.  You should be able to make one city in each region, each with its own Gym, Pokemon Center, PokeMart, you name it.

-Online play.  Test out your Gym against other trainers.  Battle online.  Eat a banana online and make others watch.  Ride a Girafarig, for no apparent reason!

Well, that's all I can think of for now.  Doesn't look like I thought too much about this.  There's barely anything here!


----------



## Wargle

I'd just like one that doesn't go like the rest.


HOW ALL POKEMON GAMES GO:
-Starter
-Gyms
-Evil Team
-Gyms
-More Evil team
-Gym
-Legendary
-Gyms
-E4(5)
-nothing


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Steele said:


> HENCE THE FABLE-NESS NEEDED HERE. You could just beat the clerk's ass and walk away like nothing ever happened. :D


This is Pokemon, not Zelda.

If you tried that in Pokemon, you'd probably get a *ding dong* you forgot to pay! *player involuntarily turns back around*


----------



## Wargle

Or like in PMD the Shopkeeper warps in front of you and if you refuse you get mugged by literally millions of them.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Brock said:


> I'd just like one that doesn't go like the rest.
> 
> 
> HOW ALL POKEMON GAMES GO:
> -Starter
> -Gyms
> -Evil Team
> -Gyms
> -More Evil team
> -Gym
> -Legendary
> -Gyms
> -E4(5)
> -nothing


A break from this would be nice.

My dream Pokémon game:

-Access to all regions, or at least several.
-Access to all Pokémon.
-An actual mature (not as in graphic, as in thought-provoking and realistic) plot. Some element of mystery, more than just people talking about old legends and such, would be nice. There's all these mysterious legends surrounding legendary Pokémon, but none of it really ever plays out to the extent that I'd like to see.
-A lot more places to train Pokémon. There's pretty much only one good spot for Pokémon of a certain level, I seem to find. And once your Pokémon are at a higher level than the Elite Four's, then you're pretty much out of luck. Sounds like HGSS takes care of this well though, with the Kanto gym leaders.
-Rivals that actually battle gym leaders and occassionally win. I'm so tired of looking at those statues and reading, "[gym leader]'s certified trainers: [your name]" and seeing nothing else. Are there really no other good trainers at all? =(
-More flexibility and choices plot-wise.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Orange Islands would be a nice spinoff, just not as it's own game. maybe "Johto/Kanto/Orange Islands" as one (wii?) game?

Definitely "Kanto/Johto&Orange Islands/Hoenn/Sinnoh" game for wii.  with the tournament-style (insert region) League play, like the anime.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Re: Orange Islands:
The creator confirmed, CONFIRMED, that the Orange Islands were going to stay anime-only.


----------



## Mr. Dude

Okay, absolutely ALL the regions except for the Orange Islands, unless we're going to make the game ourselves, which I'm too lazy to do.  Oh well.  I thought the Orange Islands would be awesome.  Maybe the Trozei region will be more fun.


----------



## Starly

Basically every region in one game like HGSS but with Hoenn and Sinnoh included, have your whole team or just a few pokemon following you as you walk, contests and the Pokeathlon, each region with it's original storyline, and a pokemon game that finally has the baby Kangaskhan for crying out loud.


----------



## Mustardear

The only problem with adding new areas is that the level progression gets a bit out of hand. You'll have noticed in HGSS's Kanto that all the trainers had high-leveled Pokemon to compensate for the fact that the player has already beaten the Elite 4 at this point. It's all fine and dandy saying that "x years have passed and everyone was training their Pokemon" but including more than just the one extra region would look more than a bit contrived. If all regions were to be included then by the time you get to Sinnoh all the opponents would have Pokemon in the 70s or something. 

Forcing the player to use a new team each time would kind of defeat what I think is the purpose of including these regions - being able to go through nostalgic areas with your team of Pokemon that you share a connection with.

Anyone got a solution?


----------



## Mr. Dude

Yes.  When you access a new region, you still keep the same box.  The box is going to have to be much bigger though.  That solves some of the problem.  If you want to keep the same team, then just lower their levels.  Even the box Pokemons'.  That way, it's like starting the game over but already having Pokemon.  There.
And another thing.  If you absolutely hate my idea, the only other option I can think of is raising the level cap to over 100.  Horrible idea, right?


----------



## Mustardear

I can't say I like the idea of lowering your Pokemon's levels. It's like taking away all the progress you spent weeks on in another region. Raising the Level cap over 100 would be unnecessary as it wouldn't solve the problem really (well, not the problem I'm talking about anyway)

What about the possibility of being able to switch between regions before beating the Elite Four? If the player gets bored of one region or is finding it too difficult, he/she could switch regions to do some grinding etc. The levels of the opponents would progress in the normal way, but at a faster rate, making the game more challenging if the player decides to stick to one region. For example, these are the average levels of each gym fight, based on each of the gym leaders' Pokemon at that stage in each region:

12.78, 18.1, 22.54, 25.85, 33.92, 34.86, 39.15, 43.17

Johto probably had something to do with the lowness of it. My idea is that the levels get significantly higher, maybe something like 14, 24, 32, 38, 44, 50, 55, 60; then having the Elite 4 of each region in the 70s. Or maybe the Gym Leaders' Pokemon's levels scale with the player's Pokemon's levels so that the player is always met with a challenge.

I don't know how people would feel about switching between regions, but I feel that if the regions occurred one after another and I had to play with a different team, it would be a bit of a waste. If I wanted to play through Sinnoh, I'd pick up my copy of Pokemon Diamond. As a Pokemon fan, I'd wan more than just 4 games crammed into one cartridge.


----------



## Aethelstan

Mustardear said:


> Or maybe the Gym Leaders' Pokemon's levels scale with the player's Pokemon's levels so that the player is always met with a challenge.


To make a game with the same leveling basis but in all regions, this would probably work the best. And not just with gym-leaders, but with most trainers. Of course, increasing the cap past 100 might be a good idea in this case. By the time you finish all the regions, if you don't have all lvl 100 Pokemon, then there weren't very many trainers (which means boring gameplay and difficult training) or the trainers all had under leveled Pokemon (which would most likely happen if they _didn't_ scale the levels with the players progress). The main problem with this that I can think of is it would render level grinding null and void, since the trainers would always be as strong as you. 
...That actually might cause some other problems.


On a different note, the main things I would like to see in a Pokemon game is:

-3D
-A new battle system. Yes, we all love our EV training, but something fresh would be nice. In my opinion something like this would be cool
1. Send out Pokemon
2. Take control of the Pokemon in a 3rd Person or side-view (like Smash Bros.) fighting type game.
3. Win​
Note: This should NOT be like Pokemon Rumble. It was close, but a variety of moves would be nice (yes, I know this would be an enormous game with all the moves)


----------



## Latias

A game with _actually realistic_ moves. A Rhyperior stands there while rocks are thrown at a Cyndaquil. Yeeeah.


----------



## Enkoe

That would be very hard to program. I always have Battle Scene Off since I can't be bothered looking at the scenes.

Well, I don't know what would be good for another Pokemon game. Can't think of anything. :P


----------

